# Backfisch in Bierteig 'ohne Bier'!



## Skipper Rolf (27. Mai 2004)

*Zutaten:*
300 g Mehl, 1 Tütchen Backpulver, 1,5 Teelöffel süssen Paprika, eine Priese Salz und Pfeffer (eventuell Bratfischgewürz), gewürzte Fischfilets nach Bedarf.

*Zubereitung:*
Mehl, Backpulver, Paprika und Gewürze mit Wasser zu einem sämigen Teig rühren. Die Filets gut im Teig wälzen und im heissen Fett ausbacken bis die Kruste eine goldgelbe Färbung annimmt.

*Lasst es Euch gut schmecken!!!*


----------



## Pilkman (27. Mai 2004)

*AW: Backfisch in Bierteig 'ohne Bier'!*

Hmm, das klingt lecker und recht einfach. Muss ich mal probieren!

Danke, Skipper Rolf! #h


----------

